# Webcam



## bomer (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 
da ich momentan mit meiner Frau in Rinteln bin und Camping Urlaub mache und auf unseren Teich nicht verzichten wollte, habe ich eine Webcam installiert. (Obwohl hier ein RIESIGER Teich ist)(See)
Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne unter folgender Adresse http://teichwebcam.dyndns.org/ einloggen. Der Benutzername wie Passwort sind gast/gast. Wie gesagt ist nur ein Feldversuch.

Gruß Anke & Sascha :smoki


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Webcam*

Servus

Der Link führt leider nirgends hin 

"Weiße Seite" ohne Login


----------



## bomer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Webcam*

Hallo,
der Link funktioniert nur mit IE


----------



## Kaje (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Webcam*

Wer surft heutzutage noch mit IE


----------



## bomer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Webcam*



Kaje schrieb:


> Wer surft heutzutage noch mit IE



Ich auch nicht, nur leider ist der Webbrowser auf IE ausgelegt:smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Webcam*

FireFox geht gar nicht und im IE 8 bekomme ich einen ocx-Error. Das active-x control des Webbrowsers ist eher auf ältere Versionen des IE ausgelegt.
Meine WebCam läuft leider auch nur unter dem IE *Nerv*


----------



## Joachim (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Webcam*

Hallo,

FF geht nicht und IE will ein unsicheres, unebkanntes AktivX Element laden, was meine Firewall gar nicht nett findet...

Ich seh also leider auch nix.


----------

